# Keeping a GT with mbuna for now



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Hi cichld forum. I was wondering if i could keep a green terror in my 55g full of mbuna. Now he wont stay in the tank for long. I'm getting a 90 or 130g from craiglist in or around September. I was thinking since my LFS is having a sale on GTs, ill just pick one up. I looked at the fish before hand and they all looked healthy.(Even chose the one i want) So do you guys think this is a good idea. The GT i want is around 1-1.5inch. All my mbuna are the same size. Any help would be great thanks!

Later, Mark


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If the GT were larger, it would probably work for the short term. The problem with one that small is it's still a fry really. You mbuna (depending on the species) will already be sexually mature or very soon will be. The GT won't be for a long time yet, thus won't be as aggressive in defending itself. It could work, but I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## coolingeffect (Jun 11, 2010)

The only reason i think it might work is that GT's grow pretty fast. But if something were to happen and you were postponed getting a new tank are you comfortable with losing fish? Once the green terror gets a certain size he will not put up with the little territorial charges that the mbunas generally give. I would say hold off till you have the tank.


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont think it will work and it is a bad idea


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Thats too bad. I really wanted a GT. But i have another good idea. My friend let me have his spare 20g because he got out of the hobby. Would it be ok if i could keep the GT there so he can grow a bit.

I know ill have to seed the tank with filter media. Do you guys thin it will work in a 20g for a couple of months?

Also if i pick up the GT how do i know which is a male. I really want a male cuz there awesome and i don't want a female which is smaller and less colorful. Any help would be great. Thanks!

Later, Mark


----------



## coolingeffect (Jun 11, 2010)

i think a 20 long especially would work for a while. You can look up pictures of males and females on the internet but they arent easy to sex when they are tiny.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

Awesome that's good to hear. The tank I'm getting is going to be a CA/SA setup. Anyone have some opinion on dithers for the tank. I was thinking about tiger barbs but maybe they'll be lunch for the GT.

Anyone got any suggestions and tank mates for the GT?

For example i was thinking about a firemouth and a severum and a blood parrot


----------



## wpk22 (Jan 17, 2010)

Markoi said:


> Awesome that's good to hear. The tank I'm getting is going to be a CA/SA setup. Anyone have some opinion on dithers for the tank. I was thinking about tiger barbs but maybe they'll be lunch for the GT.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions and tank mates for the GT?
> 
> For example i was thinking about a firemouth and a severum and a blood parrot


depends on what size tank you end up getting. I would scratch the BP bc they have trouble defending themselves.


----------



## coolingeffect (Jun 11, 2010)

i would also advise against the blood parrot. Too slow and not nearly agile enough.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Oo I've seen Blood Parrots as dominant males in many, many, CA/SA tanks.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

So should i get a Blood parrot? I've seen some at my LFS which were pretty fiesty.

Also anyone have any advice on dithers. I like tiger barbs cuz they school but if anybody have any other suggestions it would be great.

Anyone have opinion on oher fish. I'll probably get the 130g so my choices will be better. I was thinking on:
Green terror
Severum
Jack dempsey
Blood parrot
firemouth
convict
Tiger barbs(or other) as dithers.

Any help would be great.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Well tbh Im not a big fan of Blood Parrots since they are hybrids, but i do keep 2 because my gf loves them.. *shrug*, they love to team up and bang on everything around them (they pretend to pair up.. but since they are hybrids male is not fertile) and contrary to popular belive, they CAN close their mouths and hurt other fishes.

there are a lot of other options if you go for that 130g in CA/SA setups like Viejas, Parachromis, Salvinis, Oscars, Amphilopus, Chocolate Cichlids it all depends on which ones you like!

If you go for big Cichlids like Oscars or Viejas, you can always use medium sized cichlids as dithers instead barbs, (firemouths, convicts, salvinis etc..)

This thread http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=169581 is a 190gal made my ted ferguson and can give you some ideas. Is mostly CA tho but you might like it. (he ended up with a 360gal hehe)

Most CA/SA setups i've seen are on the Central America forum, try to check some threads there and you might find even more.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

I don't really want big cichlids like oscars or viejas. I want my GT to be the centerpiece in the tank. He will be the biggest in the tank. So i want medium sized cichlids(severum, firemouth) that will contrast in the tank.

Also if i get a breeding pair in my tank for example the convicts or firemouths, will the other fish be ok? Like will the GT, dithers, and other fish be harassed to the extent where they will be injured?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Well severums grow HUGE but yeah i get you.

Yeah, Green Terror, Firemouths and Convicts is a good combo maybe even Jewels (they are rift lakes in africa, so many ppl uses them in CA/SA setups).


----------



## coolingeffect (Jun 11, 2010)

Geophagus are cool, im thinking about getting a GT to hang out with mine.


----------



## Markoi (May 8, 2010)

i thought about jewels being in the tank. But i heard they have a nasty reputation of being aggressive.

Also i thought Geos were peaceful and wouldn't stand a chance against GTs. Of course i haven't read up of them so i could be wrong 

Anyway anyone see a problem if a have a breeding pair of firemouths or convicts in the tank?
Is it OK if there in the tank or should i give them another tank of their own.

I want to breed cichlids but i don't want my other fish to get hurt 

Any help would be appreciated thanks!

Later, Mark


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

Jewels not paired are not THAT bad, (as always depends on the personality of yours)

I think a couple of Firemouths will be fine in that tank with a GT. but yeah is always better to have a tank for a breeding couple, gives them more peace hehe


----------

